# Feeder Merles!



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

picked these guys up at a reptile expo as feeders! mixed bin though so pregnancies expected. if these guys have URIs will it be transferred to the babies? How am i to treat a pregnant female?
Does-


buck-

they need improvement but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Amazing find!!! So jealous


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

I realize this thread is a bit old, but... Despite prevailing opinion, most feeder breeders take good care of their rodents and most keep them on newspaper or aspen bedding (many woods that are bad for rodents are poisonous to reptiles). There is a general belief that healthy rodents = healthy reptiles (which is frankly a no-brainer for everything). It's the big chains like Petco that get their feeders from huge (I won't even call them breeders, it's an insult to the rest of us) rodent "suppliers" like Sun Pet Ltd. I'd suggest getting into contact with as many local feeder breeders as you can if you're looking for specific coats. I'd bet you every one of them would give you a call if something popped up.

As for RIs, make sure the cage is clean. Giving a bath is just warm water may help clear it up as well. I bought a pet rat a number of years ago with an RI (knowingly). It cleared up in about a week an a half doing just this. RIs can be caused my a number of things. The usual culprit is the bedding or poor husbandry. They can't be genetically transferred directly (susceptibility can), but if it's viral or bacterial, they can be passed around like colds.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I love merles wish we had them in the uk


----------

